# 1958 Impala



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Found a 1958 Impala been sitting since the 70's, straight body, original paint, all complete!!! let the fun begin!!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Untouched dash :0 :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

hella lucky!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

NICE SCORE!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Nice find bro


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

clean as fuck. CLR that baby down and roll it like that!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

great find


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2011, 02:25 PM~20552707
> *clean as fuck. CLR that baby down and roll it like that!
> *


That's what Andy was planing on doing with it...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2011, 02:25 PM~20552707
> *clean as fuck. CLR that baby down and roll it like that!
> *


Ummmmm??? NO :biggrin: 


Nice find though! I seen that AZ license plate


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 14 2011, 07:19 PM~20553121
> *Ummmmm??? NO  :biggrin:
> Nice find though!  I seen that AZ license plate
> *


X2 I can't wait to see this


----------



## BIG EASY (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

wish I knew what you payed for it


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 14 2011, 08:31 PM~20554452
> *wish I knew what you payed for it
> *


Real good price...


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations, gonna be cool to see what you gonna do with her.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

You lucky doggggggg...... :wow:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

good find


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

CLR that bitch


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@May 15 2011, 07:41 AM~20555986
> *good find
> *


X58


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Moldings ready for chrome!!!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Already talked to my bodyman, should be leaving in a week or two!!
Just finished my 65


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 15 2011, 05:03 PM~20557781
> *Already talked to my bodyman, should be leaving in a week or two!!
> Just finished my 65
> 
> ...


 :0 That lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 15 2011, 04:57 PM~20557767
> *Moldings ready for chrome!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see this one hno:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> Moldings ready for chrome!!!!
> 
> Stainless !!! smartguy you mean polished


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2011, 02:25 PM~20552707
> *clean as fuck. CLR that baby down and roll it like that!
> *


The owner should of through in a few ADEX's :happysad:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:uh: :uh: you know what I meant :happysad:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 15 2011, 05:54 PM~20558678
> *NICE
> *


Thax! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 15 2011, 07:06 PM~20558755
> *Thax! :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU NEED ENGRAVING SEND ME A PM :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Its got patina potential for sure  what's the plans for it?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@May 15 2011, 07:41 PM~20559333
> *Its got patina potential for sure   what's the plans for it?
> *


Frame off,simple paint, cruiser skirts,13's and aircraft setup


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 15 2011, 08:50 PM~20559388
> *Frame off,simple paint, cruiser skirts,13's and aircraft setup
> *


That word doesn't fit in this sentence


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schaefer 64 59_@May 16 2011, 04:34 PM~20565114
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE
> *


You post in my dad's topic, but not mine??? :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Some after work progress :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I would be carefull with all of that inside trim..........you'll have a hecka of time looking for it if you mess one of them up. Good find should be an easy build.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 16 2011, 05:56 PM~20566256
> *You post in my dad's topic, but not mine??? :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


Sound's like you need a hug


----------



## VicFig (May 24, 2010)

Looking good cant wait til its done.


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 16 2011, 06:02 PM~20566340
> *Some after work progress  :0
> 
> 
> ...


No fucking around here just another Del Valle C.C. project in the making!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Double Ease (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Gee_@May 14 2011, 05:19 PM~20553121
> *Nice find though!  I seen that AZ license plate
> *


 :0 Where did you find that?! If you don't mind me asking... what'd you pick it up for? I've got one I'm scoping out right now. :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Double Ease_@May 18 2011, 05:59 PM~20581145
> *:0 Where did you find that?!  If you don't mind me asking... what'd you pick it up for?  I've got one I'm scoping out right now.  :biggrin:
> *


I got it from ADEX Andy at a real good price


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

NICE GOOD LUCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2011, 04:25 PM~20552707
> *clean as fuck. CLR that baby down and roll it like that!
> *


X 1958! :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

@ the bodyshop! :0


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

nice bro. cant go wrong with a 58!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@May 15 2011, 07:50 PM~20559388
> *Frame off,simple paint, cruiser skirts,13's and aircraft setup
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

awesome find! Can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Some people have all the luck!!! Great find and good luck on your build.... uffin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Don't worry the handles and the rest of the moldings will be taken off
still got awhile


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mofo looks solid!


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

CLEAN CAR, GOING TO BE EVEN CLEANER WHEN ITS DONE!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Frame off,simple paint, cruiser skirts,13's and aircraft setup


For motivation:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Off to the body shop!!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Off to the body shop!!!


Nice, where did you get your floors from?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

double post


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Classic industries


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Some quick updates!!!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Skim said:


> clean as fuck. CLR that baby down and roll it like that!


What are the steps to CLR a car? I attemped to clr my ride but didnt turn out much diffrence, im sure i did it wrong.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice build bro....................


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: NICE


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

just saw this topic, my favorite year, good luck with the build :thumbsup:


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

TTT.....:thumbsup: NICE PROJECT


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco (Nov 25, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

T T T


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

nice find !:thumbsup:


----------



## DannyG (May 28, 2006)

Thats a solid 58...love it


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Stripped the paint off the front end!!! Next stop body shop


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

THUGGNASTY said:


>


lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THUGGNASTY said:


>


looking good.................


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

ttt!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Bling bling!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Damn .... Very nice!


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Bling bling!!!


Goddamn, is that grille polished or Chrome dipped? Good job bro cool build, ill be following this thread


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

chrome went to s.d.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good homie, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice progress, i don't even wanna look at the trunk on my 64. its a lot worse than what you started with!!!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Trunk looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

For the 348 motor


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

T.T.T.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice. That tripower setup is some serious shit 

I'll be following this build


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Firefly said:


> Very nice. That tripower setup is some serious shit
> 
> I'll be following this build


Thanks! Found the middle carb nos and rebuilding the outer two!!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:T T T


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

motor looks good in the raw


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Sweet ride, and nice progress, in a short amount of time! 

Wut r the plans for AC set-up?


----------



## southern62ss (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice build!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

2 pumps!!! clean and simple


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Body work just about done!!!


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT for some completed bodywork pics!


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

*roof viser*

found it bro good score!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: hope we can work out something


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

She's Home!!!!! uffin:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

More progress today!!!


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

coming along good !


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Now the fun begins :facepalm:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice, its lookin good


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lovin the build man!!! Keep it goin


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Always good to see another 58 getting built. :thumbsup:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

thanx


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Today I scrubbed and cleaned the floor pans and applied the first coat on rhino liner!!


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Second coat drying


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice 8 good luck on it bro.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Crank and pistons installed!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice progress, did you use the spray or roll on type of "rino lining" ? need to do that to my floors, just dont want to make a huge mess


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Roll on! It's like 60 Dollars a gallon.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

was one gallon enough?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Yes, with two coats !


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Floors lookin nice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

bad ass, what color u rollin with?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> bad ass, what color u rollin with?


Silver wih a twist!


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Working on the belly!!!


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Scored a goodie!!!!


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

any new progress? :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

amazing progress :thumbsup:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Will reinforce frame today


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Will reinforce frame today


:wow:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Lookin good!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> :drama:


Damn,

:wow:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

:naughty::shh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Great progress


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Scored a goodie!!!!




A great 58 that went to a good home!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> A great 58 that went to a good home!










:wave::wave: :h5: Whats up Andy??? Sure did!!!! :yes::biggrin:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Whats up Andy just trying to make u proud


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Whats up Andy just trying to make u proud


All is good & you are doing that! I might have to have to drop one of mine off with you to build.


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> All is good & you are doing that! I might have to have to drop one of mine off with you to build.


DEL VALLE C.C. CUSTOMS INC.:thumbsup:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Some fresh paint!!! uffin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Some fresh paint!!! uffin:



Very nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Some fresh paint!!! uffin:


looking good


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Some fresh paint!!! uffin:


ttt


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Couple hours :drama:


----------



## 72BOATTAIL (Apr 7, 2007)

You guys are kicking ass. I'm going to have you do up my next ride. Maybe I'll get over to check you out sometime this coming week. Till then have a safe and Merry Christmas.


CAJIGAS 58 said:


>


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


>


Lookin real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice and solid body! :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

x58 TTT!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Couple hours :drama:


hit it with a sand blaster next, the get the rest off real easy


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

them hangers are alot stronger then what I would think.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> them hangers are alot stronger then what I would think.


Creative to


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Can't wait for this one


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

BigVics58 said:


> Creative to


I've mainly used them for small projects, if you tie
our parts up right they will hang


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Couple hours :drama:


SHIT THAT GATA B MOW THAN A COUPLE HOURS!!! TOOK ME 2 WEEKS TO GET MY BELLY DONE!!!


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

I like the contrast of the black control arms and red springs..Something different than chrome..:thumbsup:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Installed!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice kit, you doin the rear disc too?


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Not sure yet


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Can u fit 13's w/out any mods to caliper?

If so what is the item # on that kit?

Frame Lookn nice!


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Its all bolt on and yes u can fit 13 when u buy let them now i got it from cpp tell them albert send u


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Scored a goodie from a good homie!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Scored a goodie from a good homie!!!



Car is coming along nicely!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Looking good!!! 
Love the NU-VUE´s!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

those are nice!


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

nice nu-vue's . got some for my 58 .beats paying 3000 for trailmasters s


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT for a badass 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

Coming alone real nice...


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Leveled the body and started inside the trunk!:drama:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT :inout:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Picked up these parts at pomona!!!


----------



## the 61 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cant wait to see this one done :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Picked up these parts at pomona!!!


Oh shit, looks like i'll have to hit up Pomona next time!


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Working on the rear suspension!!


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice. U stickn wit 58 wishbone


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah! Making some brackets for the ford rear end.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Damm, you got the ball rollin' on this one. Now I've got to get my balls rolling. My project is still waiting to be transported to Florida and then begun.


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Working on the rear suspension!!


Where did you get the new discs? I need some for my Versailles.


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

E-Bay advance brake technology


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> E-Bay advance brake technology


Thanks!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Mocking up the rear end!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

just went thru your build, looking real good..:thumbsup:


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah !!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Picked up these parts at pomona!!!


Them rockers are NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice work, but i gota ask dros an no frame reinforcement at all?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

npazzin said:


> Nice work, but i gota ask dros an no frame reinforcement at all?


Aircraft!!! Only going up and down


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

All mocked up!


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

Bad ass homie


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Nice work, but i gota ask dros an no frame reinforcement at all?


LOOKS LIKE A CANADIAN FRAME , 1 PIECE FRAME, FACTORY BOXED ENDS


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanx homies and yes its a canadian frame


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> LOOKS LIKE A CANADIAN FRAME , 1 PIECE FRAME, FACTORY BOXED ENDS


obviously, i just dont see puttin all that work an not even covering some stress points


----------



## 72BOATTAIL (Apr 7, 2007)

Someone always has to be a fuckin critic. Don't worry Albert, the car's looking bad ass. See you this weekend at the show.


npazzin said:


> obviously, i just dont see puttin all that work an not even covering some stress points


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

See u Saturday mark and thanx


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

58 coming along nice :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

i see now i need to start saving my wire hangers.... good work


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Good progress!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Today's progress!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks clean!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

THUGGNASTY said:


>


Real nice! Where did you get the Impala-axle mounts for the rear axle? Did you make them?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

The trailing arms mounts are the original ones, and the wish bone mount was custom made.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

THUGGNASTY said:


> The trailing arms mounts are the original ones, and the wish bone mount was custom made.


OK, cool. Thanks.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice Build! Cant go wrong with a 58!!


----------



## 72BOATTAIL (Apr 7, 2007)

How's it going over there? Waiting for updates..


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Will have some pics tomorrow put the body on


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lookin good


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

58 coming together nice


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking great over there!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

NICE


----------



## 72BOATTAIL (Apr 7, 2007)

Father & son. That garage is gonna look kick ass when they're completed.


THUGGNASTY said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

THUGGNASTY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks good man!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work on the bodywork


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Getting ready for paint!!!


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

After a week of bodywork laid the first coat of high build primer!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

PAID AND BUILT ON THE SAME DAY

GOING TO BRAWLEY,CA




















RIDING ON A 58 IMPALA


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

THUGGNASTY said:


> PAID AND BUILT ON THE SAME DAY
> 
> GOING TO BRAWLEY,CA
> 
> ...


----------



## senossc (Oct 31, 2012)

Cool Rim's


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanx vatos trying my best to make a clean 58


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Now just waiting on my 5.20's


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Smoothing the things i don't need,while keeping it looking original. uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Now just waiting on my 5.20's


BAD ASS WHEELS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

58 looking real nice man , cant wait to see the fire wall finished ,been thinking of shaving mine


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Started the foundation of the setup installed!!!
Minimal cutting and bolted for a clean look!!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Now just waiting on my 5.20's


DAMN, very nice, great progress on the ride can't wait to see it with some paint on her.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

More parts!!!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice set up homie


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

THUGGNASTY said:


>


Gonna be nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jdfx1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Love the build man great work clean car


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the brackets bro!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

Nice build up


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Spy pics


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Spy pics


nice setup.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice...


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

BAD ASS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

badass build here


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanx homies


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

A good friend came over and started to assemble the 348!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I got a pair of fat cylinders for those 777..


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks cool, whats the specs on the motor? Bore...etc?


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

30 over lined bored every part was replaced ect.


----------



## Aces Hai (May 10, 2010)

BADASS 58


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice built Homie!!!


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT Nice progress; keep-it-moving!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Ready to be rebuilt, and now some paint and chrome!!!


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Ready to be rebuilt, and now some paint and chrome!!!


 Damn! There's some Inspiration


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Very Nice Build, Subscribed..


----------



## 72BOATTAIL (Apr 7, 2007)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Ready to be rebuilt, and now some paint and chrome!!!


 Getting  done..


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rico63 (Aug 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

THUGGNASTY said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

THUGGNASTY said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Looking real good!


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanx How's the elco doctahouse


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Keep up the good work...


----------



## CAJIGAS 58 (Mar 3, 2007)

How's the 64 fernie


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Slowly but steady


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Now the flake!!!


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

excellence work man!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Now the flake!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

RIP Albert :angel:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

6 T 4 RAG said:


> RIP Albert :angel:


 Did the homie pass away? If so.......:angel:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

He passed away in a vehicle collision. Rest in Peace Albert.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

So sorry to hear the news. My condolences go out to the family. I was lucky to have met Albert in 06 when he and his son picked me up at the Yuma airport. Great down to earth person and will be missed. Rest In Peace.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

so sorry homie


----------



## georgerr (Aug 17, 2007)

stay tuned the 58 will be completed with help from his DEL VALLE CAR CLUB BROTHERS :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That's a bad boy


----------



## Snake87 (Apr 8, 2014)

RIP Albert


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


georgerr said:


> stay tuned the 58 will be completed with help from his DEL VALLE CAR CLUB BROTHERS :thumbsup:


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


georgerr said:


> stay tuned the 58 will be completed with help from his DEL VALLE CAR CLUB BROTHERS :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

After a long tough year. the journey begins.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Had to tap and die the power steering pump


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Mocked up the front end


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

painted the inner front end


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Installed the brake lines and steering shaft


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Finally installed the 348


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks fuckn sick brah!! Great job and progress


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Progress is looking very good on the 58. I know the homie Albert is happy to see the club is making it come alive


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

5T8 is looking good!!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Looking real good!! Keep it up and you'll be finished in no time.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice build homie:thumbsup: Coming along nicely


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

Badass build


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice build,did you just use a grinder to clean the frame?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> Nice build,did you just use a grinder to clean the frame?


Grinder wire brush 
Die grinder 
Etc


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

any updates on this 58?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Just went through the whole thread again, gonna be a bad ass car!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Waiting for the pesco 777/fan to be rebuilt
installing my other pumps to get this car in the paint booth


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

That's a nice setup


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice James Bond move


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Amazing build. Rest In Peace Albert. Your Club looks like they are finishing your vision. I will be following this build as I too have a 65 being built and just purchased a hard top 58... Great Job guys...


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good !


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

THUGGNASTY said:


> View attachment 1866194
> 
> View attachment 1866202
> 
> View attachment 1866210



The ride is looking super nice! :thumbsup: Congratulations!
I see you already installed the rear hoses. You got any pics of the trunk end? 

Looking to change the position on mine. I run the hoses on the side but I see that you ran this ones on top of the frame. When I was looking to do something like that I was afraid that they would touch the muffler pipes at some point. Whats the proper way to make that happen?


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

RiddinglowCR said:


> The ride is looking super nice! :thumbsup: Congratulations!
> I see you already installed the rear hoses. You got any pics of the trunk end?
> 
> Looking to change the position on mine. I run the hoses on the side but I see that you ran this ones on top of the frame. When I was looking to do something like that I was afraid that they would touch the muffler pipes at some point. Whats the proper way to make that happen?




I ran everthing on top and used tie-straps so nothing would rub. I still need to need to drill out some holes and use the trunk sheet metal as a washer and install a fitting.
Everything will be hardline in the trunk and all hose underneath, but I'm waiting on the three pump setup being rebuilt and finished.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

THUGGNASTY said:


> I ran everthing on top and used tie-straps so nothing would rub. I still need to need to drill out some holes and use the trunk sheet metal as a washer and install a fitting.
> Everything will be hardline in the trunk and all hose underneath, but I'm waiting on the three pump setup being rebuilt and finished.


Sweet! thanks for the info. :thumbsup: Will be keeping an eye out on those pics!


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm the mean time to get me around.


----------



## ridingsolo (Mar 2, 2016)

nice pumps


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

Any updates?:drama:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

You can follow me on Instagram M2_cajigas for more up to date updates.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Stacking up on parts


----------

